# is this recovery? am i on the way out?



## zedelghemkid (Feb 14, 2010)

since being put on a combination of risperdal (risperidone) and citalopram (celexa) I have noticed the following:
I no longer feel uneasy when i look in the mirror
I no longer feel as confused when i see pictures of myself
I no longer feel emotionally disconnected from my memories 
I dont feel like a zombie anymore

all i have left is my voice sounding strange and automatic, and a persistent (horrible) feeling that I'm not real -- i dont feel present, i still feel like i'm just watching myself live out life

can anyone relate to this kind of progression. did it signal the end?


----------



## drguy (Mar 27, 2010)

Yes, this is the start of recovery.

Not all the symptoms will go at once. You have already noticed some going away, and the rest will too - entirely. How you taking those meds all the time? Meds should be used to help cure you, not to cure you. You need to get the obsessive thought process out of your mind now that you are on meds, they will calm you down but if you still constantly self-analyse when you withdraw the medication it will make it bad again.

I REALLY recommend buying the DPManual (google it). It's not expensive and it WILL make you better, no nonsense.


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2010)

Yep, those are good first steps. I took Lamictal for a short time. I IMMEDIATELY took away the rapid uncontrollable intrusive thoughts. Like the first day that was gone. Over the course of 3 weeks, it gave me back all of my memories and my emotions connected to those memories. I had to go off of it but sense then I have continued to recover.


----------



## coeus (Jan 11, 2010)

drguy said:


> Yes, this is the start of recovery.
> 
> Not all the symptoms will go at once. You have already noticed some going away, and the rest will too - entirely. How you taking those meds all the time? Meds should be used to help cure you, not to cure you. You need to get the obsessive thought process out of your mind now that you are on meds, they will calm you down but if you still constantly self-analyse when you withdraw the medication it will make it bad again.
> 
> I REALLY recommend buying the DPManual (google it). It's not expensive and it WILL make you better, no nonsense.


To be quite frank, *don't* buy the DPManual. The credibility and legitimacy of the content and the questionable background to the author warrants a large amount of doubt. Unfortunately, I bought it and it served no remarkable end. It's more or less a simple (and I emphasise _very simple_) guide to DP/DR. Then again, there are several people on this site who swear by it.

You're better off exploring self-help CBT books, at least these are substantiated by credible authors who have had extensive experience in psychiatric and disorders, not some dude (aka Shaun O'Connor) who has a Masters in Film whose website is overrun by cliched marketing content. Let me stress that I personally believe a self-help CBT book has techniques more durable in the long-term, rather than some crude, half-baked "DPManual".

Since I'm on the verge of sounding like a complete troll - in the end, what would you prefer understanding: _why_ you're feeling the way you do and reconfiguring yourself to change your behaviours (CBT) or alternatively, a barely comprehensive, unverified guide (DPManual) that simply re-iterates what you already know?

Btw, congrats on feeling better haha!


----------



## drguy (Mar 27, 2010)

coeus said:


> To be quite frank, *don't* buy the DPManual. The credibility and legitimacy of the content and the questionable background to the author warrants a large amount of doubt. Unfortunately, I bought it and it served no remarkable end. It's more or less a simple (and I emphasise _very simple_) guide to DP/DR. Then again, there are several people on this site who swear by it.
> 
> You're better off exploring self-help CBT books, at least these are substantiated by credible authors who have had extensive experience in psychiatric and disorders, not some dude (aka Shaun O'Connor) who has a Masters in Film whose website is overrun by cliched marketing content. Let me stress that I personally believe a self-help CBT book has techniques more durable in the long-term, rather than some crude, half-baked "DPManual".
> 
> ...


What would you have - a psychiatrist who has never experienced what you are talking about or someone who has and who has recovered? It's like talking about a heroin addiction with someone who has never even smoked pot - they cannot relate.

SO, the guy doesn't have a degree in Psychology. I don't really care. Some telephone-directory sized CBT book may seem more credible because the author has loads of experience in sticking people on benzos, diagnosing them with whatever anxiety disorder and going to psychology conferences but honestly, if you follow the steps in the DPManual properly, you will get better.

End of discussion, lets get this thread back on topic!


----------



## coeus (Jan 11, 2010)

drguy said:


> What would you have - a psychiatrist who has never experienced what you are talking about or someone who has and who has recovered? It's like talking about a heroin addiction with someone who has never even smoked pot - they cannot relate.
> 
> SO, the guy doesn't have a degree in Psychology. I don't really care. Some telephone-directory sized CBT book may seem more credible because the author has loads of experience in sticking people on benzos, diagnosing them with whatever anxiety disorder and going to psychology conferences but honestly, if you follow the steps in the DPManual properly, you will get better.
> 
> End of discussion, lets get this thread back on topic!


A few good points. All I'm saying is that the DPManual is simply an anecdotal account of a man (whose identity and experience is still dubious) who seems more or less a profiteer. I'm not denying that the DPManual can help - I'm sure it's helped numerous people recover (which truly is a blessing/proof that recovery is possible) but the foundation of it is rather too plain. It revolves around pure distraction and perhaps, that is the key to recovery but for me, I can't shake the feeling that this notorious Shaun O'Connor is some self-interested deviant or con artist. I'm just cautious, that's all.

As for CBT - there have been books written on DP/DR and how to cope with it. Yes, not all psychology-based books are helpful and I think you're referring to the side-line category of psychiatrists who blatantly prescribe medications as a first-choice method of treating disorders. They definitely suck but it doesn't rule out the fact that there are some affordable, more comprehensive self-help CBT books out there (that are comparatively better than the DPManual, in my opinion and also written by psychologists that have treated patients with DP/DR) that can either help or support others in their recovery process. The difference is that the DPManual contains firsthand experience as a backbone to the guide not compounded with any further explanation(s), whereas self-help CBT books explore the experiences of DP/DR cases and provide some useful insight as to how all the cognitions, thoughts, behaviours are all interrelated and potentially how to overcome negative outcomes.

It all comes down to preference then.

I really don't think we're going to agree here! Let's just say that it's all relative on preference and yep, back to the topic. Much love.


----------



## ChrisPA (Dec 22, 2009)

Coeus what would you recommend reading?


----------



## coeus (Jan 11, 2010)

Hey Chris,

Just wanted to note that I'm glad that you're recovering, as described in your other posts. Let nothing undermine your perseverance, especially those unwanted setbacks/hiccups!

I would suggest that you grab a copy of the DPManual (there should be a thread on this site containing a conspicuous link to it) if you haven't already. Although I sound slightly brutal in my opinion of it, it's good as a simple guide.

Otherwise:


http://www.dpselfhelp.com/forum/index.php?/topic/20504-the-best-books-on-dp/
I recall reading that you've read Claire Weekes' books somewhere but the other books I've listed there should hopefully help you. Of course, no promises. Enjoy!

Edit: lol I checked the other post and just realised that you've read it already. My bad.


----------



## drguy (Mar 27, 2010)

Just to add, I'm not saying that the CBT books are no good. I'm just saying that I think they might explore the thought processes TOO much, delving deep into the human psyche which is the last thing someone with DP needs - more introspection and self analyse. Again I have not read these but that is just my opinion and why I think the DP manual is better.

As for Shaun O'Connor's identity, I have read and do read his blog. Even though his posts are few are far between it confirms that he is not a fictional character. I notice when reading the book that he picks up little things about DP that only a sufferer would notice and be able to describe in detail. The latest version even talks about forums and, since this is probably the biggest forum about DP, he has probably come here and seen it for himself and has drawn the same conclusions on it as I have.

The audio readings of the DPManual are probably one of its best features. It can be a little impersonal reading a book but hearing an actual human voice makes it so much easier. As for distraction, that's all a cure for DP is really. If you can distract yourself enough you will reach a stage were when you sit down and have nothing to do, DP will not be on your mind because you have not thought about it. After a while of this, my DP alleviated entirely.

And yes, it does look as if he's out to make a bit of money. Who wouldn't? I know that's a cynical way to look at it but his book is not that expensive. Look at the Linden Method of the Dr. Freedman program if you want to see people who are out solely to make money. Shaun put a lot of effort into the book and I guess, like any normal person, wouldn't mind receiving some money for it. Just because you have to pay for it does not null and void the content you receive.

*Anyway*:

I don't see how criticising a particular method, especially the DP Manual which seems easy to criticise, will help anyone. If someone buys the DP Manual, find it works then reads all this bad press then it will only put doubt in their minds and hinder their recovery. This board has enough negativity as it is without the methods used for recovery being blighted by it too









Back on track! No more reviewing the DP Manual for me


----------



## coeus (Jan 11, 2010)

Well played.

We are all inherently self-interested, including Shaun O'Connor. I'm still a little standoffish about the guy though but you're right, I'm only fueling more negativity if I elaborate on my suspicion about the author. It's more personal than critical.

I do think criticism is normal though. It's only natural to be doubtful but then again, I'm not going to constrain anyone from buying the book. I think I was a little too strict on telling people not to buy the book.

Now, as for the original question: you are recovering so far and I assume that as time passes, that sensation you're feeling will gradually lift. Well done


----------

